# Trailpark Forchheim



## xTr3Me (30. Dezember 2020)

Bei Forchheim soll ein "Trailpark" errichtet werden. Das Projekt läuft schon eine Weile, nun gibt es auch eine Petition dazu, die der Forderung bzw. der Umsetzung etwas Nachdruck verleihen soll.

Falls der eine oder andere Lust hat, das Vorhaben zu unterstützen, so kann er/sie das hier tun:









						Errichtung und Erhalt von öffentlich ausgewiesenen Mountainbikestrecken in Forchheim - Online-Petition
					

*Errichtung und Erhalt von öffentlich ausgewiesenen Mountainbikestrecken in Forchheim* Mountainbiken ist schon lange keine Randsportart mehr, sondern wird, auch im Raum Forchheim und Umgebung von hunderten Sportlern und Naturliebhabern ausgeübt. Dabei ist Mountainbiken entspannend, gesund, eine...




					www.openpetition.de


----------



## scratch_a (30. Dezember 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei Forchheim soll ein "Trailpark" errichtet werden. Das Projekt läuft schon eine Weile, nun gibt es auch eine Petition dazu, die der Forderung bzw. der Umsetzung etwas Nachdruck verleihen soll.
> 
> Falls der eine oder andere Lust hat, das Vorhaben zu unterstützen, so kann er/sie das hier tun:
> 
> ...



Wie schätzen es die Einheimischen ein? 
ist es förderlich, wenn man einen solchen Trailpark hat oder wird dann im Gegensatz versucht, sämtliche andere Wege zu sperren? Als zusätzliches Angebot vor allem für die, die schnell fahren und springen wollen, super. Wenn dadurch Einschränkungen für "Tourenfahrer" entstehen, ist es natürlich misst. Vor allem mit der neuen VwV ein äußerst schmaler Grat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (30. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie schätzen es die Einheimischen ein?
> ist es förderlich, wenn man einen solchen Trailpark hat oder wird dann im Gegensatz versucht, sämtliche andere Wege zu sperren? Als zusätzliches Angebot vor allem für die, die schnell fahren und springen wollen, super. Wenn dadurch Einschränkungen für "Tourenfahrer" entstehen, ist es natürlich misst. Vor allem mit der neuen VwV ein äußerst schmaler Grat


Die Gefahr, dass ein solcher Trailpark zu Lasten der freien Befahrbarkeit geht, ist natürlich immer gegeben. ("Hamma Euch doch die Streck'n gabaut, wos müssda denn nu wu anners foan?")
Es kam auch schon mal als Ansicht in den geführten Gesprächen auf, dass nur noch auf "ausgewiesenen Strecken" gefahren werden soll. Dem hat die Initiative Trailpark natürlich drastisch widersprochen und es ist inzwischen klar bei der lokalen Politik und sonst wo angekommen, dass ein solcher Park die Befahrungsrecht aus der Verfassung und dem BayNatSchG nicht tangieren kann und darf (der Forchheimer Stadtförster allerdings scheint in einem Parallel-Universum zu leben).

Den Titel "Errichtung und Erhalt von öffentlich ausgewiesenen Mountainbike Strecken" halte ich insofern natürlich für ganz ungeeignet; er suggeriert nämlich schon wieder, dass nur auf ausgewiesenen Strecken gefahren werden dürfte. Die Initiative Trailpark besteht aber aus Bikern, nicht aus Berufs-Politikern. Man hat inzwischen aber schon dazu gelernt, dass man sich hier auf politischem Feld bewegt, wo es auf jede Kleinigkeit der Formulierung ankommt.


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Dezember 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie schätzen es die Einheimischen ein?
> ist es förderlich, wenn man einen solchen Trailpark hat oder wird dann im Gegensatz versucht, sämtliche andere Wege zu sperren? Als zusätzliches Angebot vor allem für die, die schnell fahren und springen wollen, super. Wenn dadurch Einschränkungen für "Tourenfahrer" entstehen, ist es natürlich misst. Vor allem mit der neuen VwV ein äußerst schmaler Grat


Nun, die Situation stellt sich wie folgt dar: Es wurde hier bereits versucht, die Wege zu sperren, bzw. es wurde gut Druck gemacht ([email protected]). Es gab auch bereits einen runden Tisch ([email protected]/DIMB). 

Ich sehe es positiv. Desto größer das Angebot desto besser.  Aktuell sind es schon verdammt viele Fahrer, ich sehe immer mehr, v.a. auch E-Biker und die kanalisieren sich auf einer relativ kleinen Anzahl an brauchbaren Abfahrten. Eigentlich gibt's ja nur 2-3 Stück entlang der Langen Meile. Durch ein zusätzliches Angebot fahren weniger Leute auf den wenigen bestehenden Wegen und das wird diese und den Nutzerdruck darauf auch entlasten. Langfristig ist es natürlich nicht mit einem Trailpark in einer Region getan. Solche Projekte müsste es überall geben, wo der Nutzerdruck zu hoch ist.

Die Sperrungen die womöglich durch die VwV kommen, kommen dann so oder so. Dagegen hilft aber nur Engagement vor Ort oder z.B. ein Beitritt in die DIMB. Ich befürchte auch, dass die Sperrungen durch diese eher die technischen, schmalen und steilen Trails in der Fränkischen betreffen. Wenn da mal ein Hornochse auf zwei Rädern am Sonntag nachmittags die Hangkante oder dergleichen runterhämmert kanns das schon gewesen sein. Wenn ich mir die Strava-Zeiten dort anschaue wird mir ganz anders. Meine Verwandtschaft wandert viel in der Fränkischen und mir als Mountainbiker wird natürlich gerne Vorwurfsvoll berichtet, wenn mal wieder einer mit viel zu geringem Abstand ohne zu bremsen vorbeischeppert. Und so selten höre ich davon nicht, ganz ehrlich. Gibt einfach noch zu viele rücksichtslose Fahrer. Das ist mal Fakt, auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Teil ist und sich der Rest vorbildlich verhält.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei Forchheim soll ein "Trailpark" errichtet werden. Das Projekt läuft schon eine Weile, nun gibt es auch eine Petition dazu, die der Forderung bzw. der Umsetzung etwas Nachdruck verleihen soll.
> 
> Falls der eine oder andere Lust hat, das Vorhaben zu unterstützen, so kann er/sie das hier tun:
> 
> ...



Da kommt bei sicher sowas raus wie an der Sportinsel.

Sowas nützt halt immer nur einer bestimmten Zielgruppe.
Die Allgemeinheit hat dabei meist das Nachsehen.

Dazu noch das neue bayrische Betretungsrecht dann ist der Lack perfekt für all jene welche sich an den Tourenfahrern stören. Weil es gibt dann ja diesen einen Trailpark.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich halte von Projekten die nicht dem Allgemeinwohl dienen nichts.

Aber ganz genau Betrachtet ist das hier der falsche Thread für dieses Thema 🙂


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2020)

Habe die Pedition mal überflogen.



> so sind die nutzbaren Räume für ein „echtes Mountainbiken“ im Forchheimer Raum nicht vorhanden.



Was ist denn "echtes Mountainbiken"?



> Keine Wege, die Mountainbiken in seiner reinen Form erlauben vorhanden.



So ein Quatsch!
Es ist nichts für die Murmelbahn Hüpf und Ballerfraktion vorhanden.
Das ist aber auch nicht die reinste Form von Mountainbiken.

Das wars dann aber auch schon.









						Mountainbike
					

Unter Mountainbiken versteht man das Fahren mit geländetauglichen Rädern abseits asphaltierter Wege und Straßen.




					www.alpenverein-muenchen-oberland.de


----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2020)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Aber meinst ned, dass es schon was bringen könnte, denen lokal ein Angebot zu geben? Würde halt dafür andere Bereiche deutlich entlasten. Ich könnt mir schon vorstellen, vorausgesetzt das ist ein gutes angebot, dass das greift.


Sicher, aber nur wenn der Rest erhalten bleibt und nicht unter deren Argumenten leidet
Denn deren Argumentation nämlich läuft darauf hinaus das alle MTBler so sind wie sie selbst.

Les Dir mal die Kommentare der Befürworter in der Pedition durch. Da kann man sich teilweise schon ans Hirn fassen.

Ob das andere Bereiche entlastet glaube ich kaum. Ich glaube eher das die Belastung steigen wird weil noch mehr Leute angelockt werden. Und irgendwann wird jedes kommerziellen Angebot mal zu langweilig.

Ausser Dir gefällt es den ganzen Nachmittag den RC runter zu demmeln. 

Die Fränkische hat gar keine Infrastruktur für ein solides Trailpark Angebot. Dafür sind unsere Hügel zu nieder.


----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2020)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Bisher sind wir einheimischen ja echt gut unter dem Radar geflogen, so nach dem Motto, wenn ihr nicht merkt, dass wir hier sind, dann ist es in Ordnung.


Genau so sollte es sein.

Aber der Komerz macht dies zu nichte. Früher war auch Biketourismus in der Fränkischen anwesend.

Aber da waren die Leud einfach nochn bisschen "normaler" gestrickt.

Heutzutage wird die Spassgesellschaft in die fränkische gelockt und dank Bikeverleih (EMTB) z.B. Muggendorf und Egloffstein fährt jeder Depp kreuzderweise wies ihm grad am besten taugt.

Schau Dir einfach mal nur die ganzen querfeldein Abkürzer beim Schwingbogen runter ins lange Tal an. Oder beim Augustusfels.

Die Wegerl ansich werden auch immer breiter.

Das wird auch ein Trailpark in Forchheim nicht regulieren können.

Und das Volk welches mit Radfahren nix am Hut hat wird am Ende alle in einen Topf werfen ohne die einzelnen Nutzer Kategorien zu selektieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2020)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Und genau das darf ned passieren. Aber dazu muss man des den Entscheidungsträgern in den Gemeinden erklären. Und ohne Organisation die das macht wird des schwer bis unmöglich werden. Und mit Organisation mein ich so lokal wie möglich.


Die erst vor kurzem frisch gegründete DIMB Oberfranken  gegen den Rest der Welt?


----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (31. Dezember 2020)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Die IG klettern hat das damals ja auch irgendwie geschafft. Und wenn ich jetzt mal rein als Jäger sprech, dann "stören" Kletterer an Felsen abseits der Wege eigentlich mehr als Radler die durch die Wege total kalkulierbar sind.
> Wenn ich aktuell die Situation einschätzen sollte, dann hat das tatsächlich Potenzial richtig eklig zu werden. Auch wenn man gegen Wegsperrungen klagen kann etc. Lust hab ich da irgendwie keine zu.


Also ich kenne einige Jäger rund um Waischenfeld persönlich. Da sind scho ein paar dabei die sich an den MTBlern stören. Vorallem an jenen die Nachts mit Stirnlampen querfeldein unterwegs sind. Z. B. im Lochautal.

Und was sagst Du als Gössmastaner Jäger zu dem DH-Trail [Ortsinformation gelöscht]?


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe diesen Thread aufgemacht, weil das in "Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach" nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## gandi85 (4. Januar 2021)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Thread aufgemacht, weil das in "Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach" nichts zu suchen hat.


Du kannst doch ned einfach unsere Unterhaltung in einen neuen Thread packen! Wo genau das hin gehört kann ich schon noch selbst entscheiden!


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Januar 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch ned einfach unsere Unterhaltung in einen neuen Thread packen! Wo genau das hin gehört kann ich schon noch selbst entscheiden!


Das habe nicht ich gemacht.
Das wurde von der admin hier gemacht.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch ned einfach unsere Unterhaltung in einen neuen Thread packen! Wo genau das hin gehört kann ich schon noch selbst entscheiden!



Moin,
Da die Beiträge im "Ausfahrten ab..." Thread Off-Topic waren und anscheinend unerwünscht, habe ich diese in den von DaFriiitz passend zum Thema eröffneten Thread verschoben. Ich denke es sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, die Diskussion hier fortzusetzen, wo sie passt und niemanden stört.
Grüße!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Januar 2021)

Tjo hier siehts halt keine Sau und nichts wird erreicht, aber mir soll es egal sein


----------



## ulli! (15. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Habe die Pedition mal überflogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich freu mich schon auf den Besuch bei euch und gebe mir dann extra viel Mühe mit der blockierenden Hinterrad-Bremse.
#shredder-laif


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Januar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Moin,
> Da die Beiträge im "Ausfahrten ab..." Thread Off-Topic waren und anscheinend unerwünscht, habe ich diese in den von DaFriiitz passend zum Thema eröffneten Thread verschoben. Ich denke es sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, die Diskussion hier fortzusetzen, wo sie passt und niemanden stört.
> Grüße!


Kannst das bitte noch sortieren?
So ist unser Dialog ja völlig auaeinander gerissen wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Eigentlich is gar keiner mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (15. Januar 2021)

Am interessantesten Aktuell ist die Statistik  









						Statistik & Karten: Errichtung und Erhalt von öffentlich ausgewiesenen Mountainbikestrecken in Forchheim - Online-Petition
					

*Errichtung und Erhalt von öffentlich ausgewiesenen Mountainbikestrecken in Forchheim* Mountainbiken ist schon lange keine Randsportart mehr, sondern wird, auch im Raum Forchheim und Umgebung von hunderten Sportlern und Naturliebhabern ausgeübt. Dabei ist Mountainbiken entspannend, gesund, eine...




					www.openpetition.de


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kannst das bitte noch sortieren?
> So ist unser Dialog ja völlig auaeinander gerissen wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> 
> Eigentlich is gar keiner mehr vorhanden.



Da sollte eigentlich nichts auseinandergerissen sein. Ich hab nur den Dialog vom einen in den anderen Thread rüber geschoben, sonst nichts. @gandi85 hat seine Beiträge halt nachträglich gelöscht und durch "..." ersetzt, daher ist es jetzt wohl bruchstückhaft. Allerdings ist das a) sein gutes Recht wenn er das möchte, und b) kann ich da auch nichts dran ändern.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2021)

Ist halt wichtiger das alles sauber im passenden thread einsortiert ist als der Diskurs zum Thema an sich. Typisch deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannikrichter98 (18. März 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Also ich kenne einige Jäger rund um Waischenfeld persönlich. Da sind scho ein paar dabei die sich an den MTBlern stören. Vorallem an jenen die Nachts mit Stirnlampen querfeldein unterwegs sind. Z. B. im Lochautal.
> 
> Und was sagst Du als Gössmastaner Jäger zu dem DH-Trail den sie rechts in den Wald gezimmert haben von der Sachsenmühle aus hoch und dann rechts weg Richtung Leutzdorf?


ok erstmal vielen dank für die Veröffentlichung und genaue Beschreibung noch oben drauf.


----------



## Jannikrichter98 (18. März 2021)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Also ich kenne einige Jäger rund um Waischenfeld persönlich. Da sind scho ein paar dabei die sich an den MTBlern stören. Vorallem an jenen die Nachts mit Stirnlampen querfeldein unterwegs sind. Z. B. im Lochautal.
> 
> Und was sagst Du als Gössmastaner Jäger zu dem DH-Trail den sie rechts in den Wald gezimmert haben von der Sachsenmühle aus hoch und dann rechts weg Richtung Leutzdorf?


Vielen dank für die Veröffentlichung und die genaue Beschreibung unserer trails  damit gefährdest die Grundlage unserer scene und unserer Nachwuchsportler  well done


----------



## gandi85 (18. März 2021)

Jannikrichter98 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die Veröffentlichung und die genaue Beschreibung unserer trails  damit gefährdest die Grundlage unserer scene und unserer Nachwuchsportler  well done


Die kennt doch mittlerweile sowieso jeder  so ganz unbemerkt bleibt euer tun in und um göss jetzt auch nicht. Meines Wissens gibt's aktuell aber doch keine Probleme, oder? Einzig die Jungs mit den trial-mopeds, die sind schon bisschen nervig...


----------



## Jannikrichter98 (18. März 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Die kennt doch mittlerweile sowieso jeder  so ganz unbemerkt bleibt euer tun in und um göss jetzt auch nicht. Meines Wissens gibt's aktuell aber doch keine Probleme, oder? Einzig die Jungs mit den trial-mopeds, die sind schon bisschen nervig...


klar bleibt das nicht unbemerkt  bisher gibt es nur wenig probleme, trialsfahrer habe ich noch keine gesehn, obwohl ich hier wohne. Nichts desto trotz sind wir eine crew die meistens nur group rides macht und ab und an mal neue dudes guided. Nur sollte es passieren, das sich wer allein zersäbelt, könnte es durchaus Probleme geben...

das wäre schlimm, da es hier in der fränkischen der einzige spot ist, wo man den Sport in dieser Auslegung ausführen kann


----------



## gandi85 (18. März 2021)

Jannikrichter98 schrieb:


> klar bleibt das nicht unbemerkt  bisher gibt es nur wenig probleme, trialsfahrer habe ich noch keine gesehn, obwohl ich hier wohne. Nichts desto trotz sind wir eine crew die meistens nur group rides macht und ab und an mal neue dudes guided. Nur sollte es passieren, das sich wer allein zersäbelt, könnte es durchaus Probleme geben...
> 
> das wäre schlimm, da es hier in der fränkischen der einzige spot ist, wo man den Sport in dieser Auslegung ausführen kann


Naja, der einzige ist's nicht 😉 ich kenn schon noch ein paar mehr von euren trails bei uns im revier 😂
Und Hand aufs Herz, die trialmopeds nutzen sogar manche eurer trails, z.b. am Breitenstein.


----------



## Jannikrichter98 (18. März 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Naja, der einzige ist's nicht 😉 ich kenn schon noch ein paar mehr von euren trails bei uns im revier 😂
> Und Hand aufs Herz, die trialmopeds nutzen sogar manche eurer trails, z.b. am Breitenstein.


Ok vielen dank, wie wäre es denn wenn du auch mal die Chaufel in die Hand nehmen würdest anstatt dir über Trails anderer und trialsfahrer gedanken zu machen )

danke


----------



## gandi85 (18. März 2021)

Jannikrichter98 schrieb:


> Ok vielen dank, wie wäre es denn wenn du auch mal die Chaufel in die Hand nehmen würdest anstatt dir über Trails anderer und trialsfahrer gedanken zu machen )
> 
> danke


Ich fahre eigentlich keine gebauten trails. Ich bin mit den bestehenden Wanderwegen sehr zufrieden. Und über die trails mach ich mir nur Gedanken, weil ich sie eben bei uns im Jagdrevier bemerke bzw von den reviernachbarn drauf angesprochen werde. Gebaute trails in anderen Revieren interessieren mich recht wenig bzw interessieren mich eure trails eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. März 2021)

Jetzt haben wir einen Thread extra aus dem Leutenbacher Thread ausgegliedert, nur damit wir hier das Thema Trailpark Forchheim diskutieren können und was passiert? Jetzt werden hier irgendwelche gebuddelten Trails rund um Gößweinstein diskutiert


----------



## gandi85 (18. März 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir einen Thread extra aus dem Leutenbacher Thread ausgegliedert, nur damit wir hier das Thema Trailpark Forchheim diskutieren können und was passiert? Jetzt werden hier irgendwelche gebuddelten Trails rund um Gößweinstein diskutiert


Vielleicht wird's gleich wieder verschoben 😂
Es ist auch gar ned so leicht, wenn man für jedes Thema immer nen eigenen Thread braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannikrichter98 (18. März 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich fahre eigentlich keine gebauten trails. Ich bin mit den bestehenden Wanderwegen sehr zufrieden. Und über die trails mach ich mir nur Gedanken, weil ich sie eben bei uns im Jagdrevier bemerke bzw von den reviernachbarn drauf angesprochen werde. Gebaute trails in anderen Revieren interessieren mich recht wenig bzw interessieren mich eure trails eigentlich auch nicht.


Bei mir kann ich nur sagen, das wir ein gutes Verhältnis mit Jäger und Förster haben


----------



## gandi85 (18. März 2021)

Jannikrichter98 schrieb:


> Bei mir kann ich nur sagen, das wir ein gutes Verhältnis mit Jäger und Förster haben


Wusste nicht, dass wir ein Verhältnis haben? 🤷‍♂️ aber hast schon recht, wirklich stören tut  ihr in dem Eck keinen. Praktisch ist auch, dass der leutzdorfer Pächter seit diesem Jahr auch gleichzeitig der zuständige Förster ist. Unser Revier schneidet ihr ja nur nach der Straße kurz. Der Spaß sei euch von mir aus gegönnt, was die Grundbesitzer sagen, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Jannikrichter98 (18. März 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass wir ein Verhältnis haben? 🤷‍♂️ aber hast schon recht, wirklich stören tut  ihr in dem Eck keinen. Praktisch ist auch, dass der leutzdorfer Pächter seit diesem Jahr auch gleichzeitig der zuständige Förster ist. Unser Revier schneidet ihr ja nur nach der Straße kurz.


Das eingeklemmte Waldstück, welches für so manche Autofahrer als Mülleimer angesehen wird :/


----------

